# Very simple farm table



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Built this for some friends as a house warming present. Easiest thing I've made. Douglas fir legs, white pine top (Kreg jig'd), 2x4 frame. 





























Distressed top



















Friends loved it.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Kreg jig'd)

Oh Know isn't that what killed Superman. Oh know that was Kryptonite same thing

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> Kreg jig'd)
> 
> Oh Know isn't that what killed Superman. Oh know that was Kryptonite same thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Well from the looks of your DVD cabinet, I think I see pocket holes. Kreg Jig or otherwise...

What's your deal bro? You need to lighten up. We get it, your a pro. All hail the master! Ha


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i like the simple stuff. great work


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> i like the simple stuff. great work


Thanks man. I appreciate it. I do this for fun, some people ^ who do it for a living like to give guys like me a hard time.


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

From my perspective, very nice. Kreg jig or not. I guess I should never reveal that I use Kreg jigs from time to time.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

avewads said:


> From my perspective, very nice. Kreg jig or not. I guess I should never reveal that I use Kreg jigs from time to time.


Thank you! Nah, who cares. That Kreg guy is a genius, a RICH genius.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

OKIEhoma said:


> Well from the looks of your DVD cabinet, I think I see pocket holes. Kreg Jig or otherwise...
> 
> What's your deal bro? You need to lighten up. We get it, your a pro. All hail the master! Ha


Wrong guy on the DVD cabinet wasn't me. I bust chops on Craig's believe me I use them there are a lot of good ways to use them. Don't EVER take me serious and if I ever sound to tough it's only because I know we can do better. Like a coach in the background giving you encouragement . Now DONT GET ME WRONG AGAIN LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job! The top looks great. What did you finish it with?

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> Wrong guy on the DVD cabinet wasn't me. I bust chops on Craig's believe me I use them there are a lot of good ways to use them. Don't EVER take me serious and if I ever sound to tough it's only because I know we can do better. Like a coach in the background giving you encouragement . Now DONT GET ME WRONG AGAIN LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Ok, well this is my first day on here so I've gotta bow up to guys like you. I checked out your profile, nice stuff....very nice stuff. Your on another level bro


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, I see it now...Masterhands just commented on the DVD cab...my bad.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Nice job! The top looks great. What did you finish it with?
> 
> ~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


Dark walnut stain (my favorite, use it a lot) and then many coats of polycrylic.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

OKIEhoma said:


> Dark walnut stain (my favorite, use it a lot) and then many coats of polycrylic.


Looks good. Well done. They have their own flair and character. 










 







.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

nice table. your friend must be glad to have a friend like you to not only give a house warming present, but better yet, take the time to make one for them. the kind of gift that they'll say, "Yeah, that table, Okie MADE it for us".


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

OKIEhoma said:


> Dark walnut stain (my favorite, use it a lot) and then many coats of polycrylic.


I'm not a huge fan of Polycrylics, but you did a nice job with it.
Did you sand between coats or is that not necessary?


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

desertforest said:


> nice table. your friend must be glad to have a friend like you to not only give a house warming present, but better yet, take the time to make one for them. the kind of gift that they'll say, "Yeah, that table, Okie MADE it for us".


Haha! Thanks! Well he's a minister, so you need those guys one your side. Ha


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Polycrylics, but you did a nice job with it.
> Did you sand between coats or is that not necessary?


I'm not usually either cause sometimes they'll change the color of the finish. But this one didn't. It was just Minwax brand. Yes lightly sanded with 220 between each coat.


----------



## DIYandSIMPLIFY (Feb 20, 2012)

*nice*

Nice work - like the stain a lot. 

BTW, no shame in the Kreg Jig - I'd tell anybody I love that thing. Pro's and rookie's alike can find a multitude of uses for it. To me, anything that gets a quality job done more efficiently is a win. If you disagree, then I don't have much else to talk with you about!

Annyways, it came out really well. Kudos.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

My Dad built a table very similar to yours - only back in the 70's!

We still use it every day and I cherish that thing. I smile every time we gather around.
Nicely done.


----------

